# Himalayan Yak Chews



## Ania's Mommy

My awesome co-op is offering these, and I wanted to get your opinions on them. 

They are described as follows:

""Chiurpi," as it is called in Nepal, is made by boiling yak and cow milk with a mild citric-acid additive that separates the curds. The curds are then packed tightly into sticks and dried for weeks. The result is a long-lasting chew treat that dogs just can't seem to get enough of. The chews are 100% natural with no chemicals or preservatives."

The ingredients are just Yak and Cow Milk, Salt, and Lime Juice.

So... it sounds to me like they're a really hard cheese-like thing...

Here's their website: Himalayan Dog Chew - 100% Natural. Authentic. No Preservatives. An Everest Sized Treat

Whatcha think?


----------



## whiteleo

There actually pretty hard, I gave them to Cayenne when she was a puppy to keep her busy, they're great!


----------



## CorgiPaws

Hmm, I'd probably give them a shot. They definitely look better than most "chews" out there, that's for sure!


----------



## Doc

Ahh, yak chews. Made from free-range yaks grazing the gentle rolling hills on the slopes of the mighty Himalayans. Ikbard, the lowly shepherd, tends the flocks along with his trusty herding dog Balad. The fresh yak milk is gathered early in the morning by the women in the near-by village. The yaks are use to this routine and almost smile when they see the women coming with jugs on their heads.

Returning to the village, the huts are abuzz as the older women of the village prepare to take the fresh milk and turn it into curd and chews. Notice the small children are also close by; watching their elders and learning the trade. One day, little Numanbi will be collecting the milk and making the product. A tradition that has been passed down many generations in the village.

Would you like to help support these people? By purchasing the tasty Himalayan Dog Chews, 1 cent of every dollar will make it's way back into the village. Would you buy some? For little Numabi? You will rest well knowing that you are keeping a tradition alive in the villages. 

Operators are standing by, make that call and buy.


----------



## 1605

Ania's Mommy said:


> My awesome co-op is offering these, and I wanted to get your opinions on them.
> 
> They are described as follows:
> 
> ""Chiurpi," as it is called in Nepal, is made by boiling yak and cow milk with a mild citric-acid additive that separates the curds. The curds are then packed tightly into sticks and dried for weeks. The result is a long-lasting chew treat that dogs just can't seem to get enough of. The chews are 100% natural with no chemicals or preservatives."
> 
> The ingredients are just Yak and Cow Milk, Salt, and Lime Juice.
> 
> So... it sounds to me like they're a really hard cheese-like thing...
> 
> Here's their website: Himalayan Dog Chew - 100% Natural. Authentic. No Preservatives. An Everest Sized Treat
> 
> Whatcha think?


I think it would be good business if I as a potential customer could find out how much these cost. 

Secondly, I'm not sure it's that great a product. The chews I'm currently giving my dog are actually chews that make him CHEW. These are milk products. How hard & chewy can they be?

FWIW the latest thing I'm giving Zio are beef tendons. He really has to put some effort into chewing them. Also, once he's finished all that's left are crumbs: no big pieces or shards.


----------



## jdatwood

SubMariner said:


> I think it would be good business if I as a potential customer could find out how much these cost.


Search for a store near you that sells them online :wink:
Himalayan Dog Chew - 100% Natural. Authentic. No Preservatives. An Everest Sized Treat


----------



## Doc

Cow milk give dog runny poo poo.


----------



## whiteleo

The co-op definitely is offering a great price compared to the stores that I've seen them carried in.


----------



## bdb5853

I've tried these. They are hard as a brick. The dog gnaws on them and their teeth will scrape tiny pieces off. I would say they are similar to antlers as far as how long they last. 

They don't get gummy like bully sticks do.

If you hold them up to your nose, they smell faintly of cheese. But otherwise they are odorless.

My dog chewed on one for about 30 minutes, then never touched it again. I don't know if he got tired of it or if it was just too hard.


----------



## 1605

jdatwood said:


> Search for a store near you that sells them online :wink:
> Himalayan Dog Chew - 100% Natural. Authentic. No Preservatives. An Everest Sized Treat


Unfortunately, their "search for a store" function was useless. Of the 10 sites I clicked on only 2 were functional. And they didn't list products or have prices.

Truthfully, if it takes this much effort to find out how much a product costs or even if someone carries it near me, they are doing a very poor job of marketing their product.

FWIW, I still don't know how much they cost.


----------



## CorgiPaws

SubMariner said:


> FWIW, I still don't know how much they cost.
> [/FONT][/COLOR][/SIZE]


Off topic, but it's bugging me: what does FWIW mean?
Sorry, despite being an internet junkie, somehow I never seem to know what all the shortcuts mean. Yes, I'm one of those people who actually spell everything out, even in text messages. :tongue:


----------



## jdatwood

SubMariner said:


> Unfortunately, their "search for a store" function was useless. Of the 10 sites I clicked on only 2 were functional. And they didn't list products or have prices.
> 
> Truthfully, if it takes this much effort to find out how much a product costs or even if someone carries it near me, they are doing a very poor job of marketing their product.
> 
> FWIW, I still don't know how much they cost.


Obviously they don't sell them direct online. Some companies do that so they're not stepping on the toes of their distributors.

Here ya go... :wink: Google is your friend :biggrin:
buy himalayan dog chew - Google Product Search




CorgiPaws said:


> Off topic, but it's bugging me: what does FWIW mean?
> Sorry, despite being an internet junkie, somehow I never seem to know what all the shortcuts mean. Yes, I'm one of those people who actually spell everything out, even in text messages. :tongue:


For What It's Worth :wink:


----------



## 1605

SubMariner said:


> Unfortunately, their "search for a store" function was useless. Of the 10 sites I clicked on only 2 were functional. And they didn't list products or have prices.
> 
> Truthfully, if it takes this much effort to find out how much a product costs or even if someone carries it near me, they are doing a very poor job of marketing their product.
> 
> FWIW, I still don't know how much they cost.





jdatwood said:


> Obviously they don't sell them direct online. Some companies do that so they're not stepping on the toes of their distributors.
> 
> Here ya go... :wink: Google is your friend :biggrin:
> buy himalayan dog chew - Google Product Search


Jon, I am well aware why a manufacturer who does not sell directly to the public would not have prices on their website. However, if they put up re-sellers: (1) the links to the resellers should be current & functioning and (2) the resellers should be showing that they carry the product & how much it costs through them.

Yes, I could have googled it myself, but that really wasn't my point.

Additionally, I'm wondering why the OP didn't put up how much she's paying through her co-op. That would have been a good price point from which to work.

In the end, I think they are expensive and not really worth it. I can get a package of 4 large tendons for the price they charge for 1 stick.


----------



## jdatwood

SubMariner said:


> Jon, I am well aware why a manufacturer who does not sell directly to the public would not have prices on their website. However, if they put up re-sellers: (1) the links to the resellers should be current & functioning and (2) the resellers should be showing that they carry the product & how much it costs through them.


(1) it can be very time consuming to make sure that every link out of hundreds or thousands of distributors is functioning. Even corporations like Microsoft that have entire departments managing their website end up with broken links when sites they link to shut down.

I've created & managed 6 figure eCommerce sites and can tell you that it really can become a headache

(2) I would agree with you on this ONLY if they offered it for purchase online. There's nothing wrong with the manufacturer linking to their website even though they're not available for purchase online. It still puts a prospective client in touch with a potential source.



SubMariner said:


> Yes, I could have googled it myself, but that really wasn't my point.


I didn't meant to insinuate that you weren't capable of looking it up yourself but after 2 or 3 posts wanting to know how much they cost I figured it was easier to just do it for you. If that wasn't your point you should have clarified a bit more :wink:



SubMariner said:


> Additionally, I'm wondering why the OP didn't put up how much she's paying through her co-op. That would have been a good price point from which to work.


There's a chance she didn't even think about it.... 



SubMariner said:


> In the end, I think they are expensive and not really worth it. I can get a package of 4 large tendons for the price they charge for 1 stick.


I'd have to agree with you here. I'd rather spend that $$ on a rack of ribs the girls can share :biggrin:


----------



## Ania's Mommy

SubMariner said:


> Additionally, I'm wondering why the OP didn't put up how much she's paying through her co-op. That would have been a good price point from which to work.


I didn't initially post it because I knew that my pricing is quite a bit cheaper than it would be for most people. Would it have given you a general idea of how much they were? Yeah. But, honestly, I didn't even think of it. And by the time I saw that you were interested, Jon had answered your question, :smile:

So in case you're still wondering, here are the prices I'm getting through my co-op:
Large (3.5 oz.) $7.00
Medium (2.5 oz.)$5.50 
Small (3.5 oz.)(3 – 5 pieces total) $7.00 
Mixed (11.5 oz) (3 pieces) $19.75


----------



## ghostrunner

Ania's Mommy said:


> So in case you're still wondering, here are the prices I'm getting through my co-op:
> Large (3.5 oz.) $7.00
> Medium (2.5 oz.)$5.50
> Small (3.5 oz.)(3 – 5 pieces total) $7.00
> Mixed (11.5 oz) (3 pieces) $19.75


Those are great prices! My dog absolutely loves these, and I buy them in a variety of places online. I buy the large ones, and I think they are somewhere around $11. Don't quote me on that. But your places are significantly cheaper, in any event.


----------



## CorgiPaws

SubMariner said:


> (1) the links to the resellers should be current & functioning and


I can not imagine how time consuming this would be. Holy cow. I think that linking the business is good enough, and if people have questions about THAT business, they can contact them.



SubMariner said:


> 2) the resellers should be showing that they carry the product & how much it costs through them.


If they offered it for sale online, yes. But not otherwise. 
Why can't people pick up a phone and call anymore? As a small business owner, it would be almost impossible to keep an up to date list of every product we carry and its price tag. I'd have to pay my staff probably an extra 15 hours a week to keep it up to date (for treats and chews, we don't order the same ones every time, either) and that is so not worth it to me. 
I've never had a customer complain that we don't list our prices online.


----------



## jdatwood

CorgiPaws said:


> I've never had a customer complain that we don't list our prices online.


Food for thought though.... if you did list prices online and had a shopping cart for them to purchase it could return some extra revenue  (although it might require paying an employee extra time each week to take care of the orders...


----------



## CorgiPaws

jdatwood said:


> Food for thought though.... if you did list prices online and had a shopping cart for them to purchase it could return some extra revenue  (although it might require paying an employee extra time each week to take care of the orders...


You're right, but I'm not interested in messing with shipping right now, and since we are primarily daycare, boarding, and training and retail is a smaller part of what we do... I'll stick with in-store purchases for now!


----------



## jdatwood

I didn't figure you would... just throwing it out there :wink:


----------



## 1605

jdatwood said:


> (1) it can be very time consuming to make sure that every link out of hundreds or thousands of distributors is functioning. Even corporations like Microsoft that have entire departments managing their website end up with broken links when sites they link to shut down.
> 
> I've created & managed 6 figure eCommerce sites and can tell you that it really can become a headache


The point is well taken if in fact this was a company that literally had hundreds of SKUs and just as many distributors. But it's not. It's a company that sells one particular product. Also, let's not forget that I was referring to links to locations that would be in my local area, most of which did not function. What kind of image does that project about that company?

Whether or not it's "a headache" to ensure that links on your website are functional & current, the fact remains that it needs to be done otherwise you will lose potential or current clients.


----------



## jdatwood

SubMariner said:


> TWhat kind of image does that project about that company


Personally I don't think it has any reflection on the company linking to the site. I only say it reflects poorly on the company that can't keep their website online

I've actually managed the sites so I can speak from experience but I guess we can just agree to disagree here :wink:


----------



## Jacksons Mom

Jackson LOVES Himlayan chews. They are the only thing, besides bully sticks, he will chew. And they last us a long time. A medium sometimes lasts 2 months but he's not an aggressive chewer. He still prefers the bully sticks but he can finish them off a lot faster.


----------

